# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  محاضرة لطلاب الفرقة الثانية حول علاقة السببية كأحد عناصر الركن المادي للجريمة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

علاقة السببية
- المقصود بعلاقة السببية:
       يُقصد بعلاقة السببية أن النشاط هو الذي تسبب في حدوث النتيجة . وعلاقة السببية عنصر في الركن المادي للجريمة. ومن الواضح أن المقصود بالنتيجة هنا التي ترتبط  بالنشاط هي النتيجة المادية . فإذا زهقت روح المجني عليه فإن الفاعل لا يُسأل عنها إلاّ إذا كان هو الذي تسبب في حدوثها.

- السببية الطبيعية والسببية القانونية:
        يُقصد بالسببية الطبيعية السبب الذي تُعزى إليه النتيجة من الناحية الفنية . فإذا مات المجني عليه فإن تقرير الصفة التشريحية يثبت تلك السببية بقوله إن الوفاة حدثت بسبب هبوط في الدورة الدموية ويرجع ذلك إلى حدوث صدمة عصبية ، ثم يثبت السببية القانونية بقوله وذلك كأثر للصعق بالكهرباء على النحو الذي يتمشى مع ما هو ثابت بالأوراق. وفي حادثة مرور يثبت التقرير الفني حدوث التصادم بسبب عيب في فرامل السيارة ويتحقق القاضي مما إذا كان هناك خطأ يُنسب إلى المتهم في هذا الخصوص كأن يهمل في متابعة حالة سيارته . وما يهم بالدرجة الأولى هو السببية القانونية . أما السببية الطبيعية فإن التعرف عليها ليس إلاّ الخطوة الأولى نحو التعرف على أبعاد السببية القانونية .

- مشكلة تعدد الأسباب:
        إذا لم يتوافر سوى سبب واحد من الأسباب القانونية، فإن الأمر يصبح سهلا ميسورا في تحديد مسئولية الفاعل عن حدوث النتيجة . بيد أن الأسباب قد تتعدد في كثير من الأحيان ويساهم كل منها بنصيب في حدوث النتيجة . من ذلك أن يكون المجني عليه مريضا بالسكر مثلا وتؤدي الطعنة التي وجهها إليه المتهم إلى نزيف الدم المتواصل الذي جعل السيطرة عليه أمرا صعبا بسبب هذا النوع من المرض . كما أن المجني عليه قد يهمل في علاجه فيساهم ذلك في موته أو في إصابته بعاهة مستديمة .

       في هذه الحالات التي تتعدد فيها الأسباب التي تساهم في حدوث النتيجة يُثار التساؤل عن مدى مسئولية الفاعل أي عن مدى توافر أو انقطاع علاقة السببية بين النشاط والنتيجة .  للوصول إلى إجابة على هذا التساؤل ظهرت نظريات لكل منها مفهومها في تحديد مدى توافر علاقة السببية على ما سيلي بيانه.

- معيار علاقة السببية:
       ظهر في الفقه عدة نظريات لتحديد مدى توافر علاقة السببية . من أهم هذه النظريات نظرية تعادل الأسباب ونظرية السبب الأقوى ونظرية السببية الملائمة . 

أولا – نظرية تعادل الأسباب:

- مضمون النظرية:
         تذهب هذه النظرية إلى أن الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى حدوث النتيجة متعادلة أي متساوية . فإذا ساهم مع فعل الجاني سبب آخر يرجع إلى الطبيعة ، كما لو شبّ حريق في المستشفى ومات المجني عليه متأثرا بالحريق بعد أن وصل إليها لإسعافه من الطعنات التي وجهها إليه المتهم ، فإن النتيجة ( وفاة المجني عليه) ترتبط بعلاقة السببية مع فعل الجاني .
       وإذا ساهم مع فعل الجاني فعل آخر لشخص آخر ، ولم يكن الفعل الثاني ليحدث لولا الأول ، كما لو طعن الجاني المجني عليه ونُقل إلى المستشفى فأهمل الطبيب في علاجه وتوفى على أثر ذلك ، فإن الوفاة ترتبط بعلاقة السببية مع فعل الجاني .

       وبناء عليه فإن هذه النظرية تعتد بالسبب الأول عادة الذي حرّك التسلسل السببي للأحداث بعد ذلك . فلولا أن المتهم قد طعن المجني عليه لما نُقل إلى المستشفى ولما تعرض لخطر الحريق الذي زهقت روحه فيه .

       كما أن هذه النظرية تعتد بالسبب الإنساني إذا تدخل عامل آخر غير فعل الإنسان في إحداث النتيجة .

- نقد نظرية تعادل الأسباب:
        كانت نظرية تعادل الأسباب محلا للانتقاد من عدة نواحي، أهمها:
1- إنها تؤدي إلى التوسع في ثبوت علاقة السببية ، فتنتهي إلى توافر تلك العلاقة في كل مرة يجتمع فيها سبب إنساني مع سبب طبيعي (غير فعل الإنسان) كما في حالة توجيه طعنات إلى المجني عليه وحدوث حريق بالمستشفى .

2- إنها لا تمايز بين الأسباب . فهناك من أفعال الإنسان ما يشكل عملا أقل تأثيرا في إحداث علاقة السببية من غيره إذا اجتمع مع فعل إنسان آخر. من ذلك توجيه طعنة إلى المجني عليه ثم حدوث خطأ جسيم من الطبيب في أثناء إجراء عمليه جراحية أو معالجة طبية.

     لذا ظهرت نظرية أخرى تميز بين الأسباب وتختار إحداها لكي تقيم علاقة السببية بين الفعل وبين النتيجة ، تلك  هي نظرية السبب الأقوى .

ثانيا – نظرية السبب الأقوى:

- مضمون النظرية:
        تقيم تلك النظرية علاقة السببية بين النتيجة وبين السبب الأقوى عند تعدد هذه الأسباب . فإذا وجد أكثر من سبب وكان أحداها أقوى من الآخر بحيث كان كافيا لإحداث النتيجة بذاته، فإن علاقة السببية تقوم بينه وبين النتيجة . فإذا أطلق شخص الرصاص على المجني عليه في صدره وأطلق عليه شخص آخر الرصاص نحو كتفه ، فإن الفعل الأول أقوى في إحداث النتيجة عن الفعل الثاني، وبالتالي يُعتبر الأول مسئولا عن الوفاة دون الثاني ، مادام لم يثبت توافر المساهمة الإجرامية بينهما  .


- نقد النظرية:
       حاول أنصار تلك النظرية تحديد سبب تُعزى إليه النتيجة استنادا إلى الموازنة بين تلك الأسباب عند تعددها . بيد أنه وجه النقد إليها لأنها لا تقدم معيارا واضحا للتمييز بين السبب الأقوى والسبب غير الأقوى ، أي متى يعتبر السبب أقوى بالمقارنة إلى السبب الآخر؟  ذلك أن الأمر يدق في بعض الفروض كما لو كانت الرصاصتان قد أصابتا المجني عليه في مكان واحد . كما أننا نتساءل حول ما إذا أطلق الجاني على المجني عليه الرصاص ونُقل هذا الأخير إلى المستشفى وكانت حالته ميئوسا منها ولكن شب حريق في المستشفى لقي حتفه فيه ، فأي هذين العاملين أقوى من الآخر ؟ وإذا أعطى (أ) السم إلى (ب) وكانت الكمية تكفي لقتله، بيد أن (ب) تصادف حضوره وأطلق الرصاص على (جـ) فلقي مصرعه ، فأي هذين السببين أقوى من الآخر وبالتالي يُنسب إليه إحداث النتيجة ؟ 
       لبيان ذلك ظهرت نظرية السببية الملائمة التي تعتمد على وضع معيار التوقع لتحديد علاقة السببية على ما سيلي بيانه.

ثالثا – نظرية السببية الملائمة:

- مضمون النظرية:
        تذهب تلك النظرية إلى توافر علاقة السببية بين نوع معين من الأسباب يتميز بخاصيتين:

الخاصية الأولى: السبب يحمل الإمكانات الموضوعية لحدوث النتيجة :
      ويُقصد بذلك أن من طبيعته إحداث النتيجة، فإطلاق الرصاص من طبيعته القتل، أما الضرب بعصا رفيعة فليس من طبيعته إحداث ذلك الأثر، وبالتالي فلا يمكن أن يتوافر في الحالة الأخيرة علاقة السببية بينه وبين الوفاة .

الخاصية الثانية :  الأسباب الأخرى المساهمة مألوفة الوقوع 
        إذا تداخلت أسباب أخرى ساهمت مع السبب الملائم في إحداث النتيجة ، وكانت هذه الأسباب مألوفة الحدوث وفقا للمجرى العادي للأمور فإنها لا تقطع علاقة السببية ، ويُعتبر السبب الملائم مرتبطا بعلاقة السببية مع النتيجة . فإذا أطلق (أ) الرصاص على المجني عليه الذي تم نقله إلى المستشفى وأخطأ الطبيب في إجراء عملية جراحية لاستئصال الرصاصة ، فإن خطأ الطبيب لا يقطع علاقة السببية ما دام أن ذلك يشكل خطأ متوقعا أي من النوع الذي يمكن أن يقع فيه الطبيب متوسط المهارة كأن يقوم بإجراء العملية من موضع معين في جسم المجني عليه بينما كان من الأفضل أن يجريها من موضع آخر بسب انزلاق الرصاصة داخل الجسم . وقد أدى ذلك الخطأ إلى زيادة نزيف الدم وتدهور حالة المجني عليه ووفاته.
     فمادام خطأ الطبيب أمرا مألوفا ، فإن علاقة السببية تكون قائمة غير منقطعة بين إطلاق الرصاص وبين وفاة المجني عليه .

     وبناء عليه فإن نظرية السببية الملائمة تدخل في تقديرها معيار التوقع . بيد أن هذا المعيار ليس معيارا شخصيا ، بل هو معيار موضوعي يستند إلى المجرى العادي للأمور وليس إلى توقع الجاني نفسه . ومن ثمّ فإن ذلك لا يتنافى مع مفهوم علاقة السببية كعنصر من عناصر الركن المادي في الجريمة.

       على العكس من ذلك إذا شبّ حريق في المستشفى، فإن ذلك يقطع علاقة السببية بين إطلاق الرصاص ووفاة المجني عليه لأن اندلاع حريق بالمستشفى ليس من الأمور المألوفة وفقا للمجرى العادي للأمور ، فتنقطع لذلك علاقة السببية.

       وإذا أخطأ الطبيب خطأ جسيما كما لو أعطى حقنة بنسلين دون إجراء اختبار للحساسية وترتب على ذلك وفاة المجني عليه ، فإن ذلك يقطع علاقة السببية أيضا . وكل خطأ جسيم في تنظيم المستشفى ، كما لو لم تكن غرفة العمليات مهيئة لاستقبال الحالة يقطع علاقة السببية . وبالمثل فإنه لا يكون مألوفا عدم تواجد الطبيب الجراح بالمستشفى عند وصول الحالة التي تستدعي التدخل الفوري . 

      غير أنه إذا أهمل المجني عليه ، فإن إهماله لا يقطع علاقة السببية لأنه متوقع. أما إذا تعمد تسويء حالته لكي يشدد مسئولية الجاني ، فإن ذلك غير متوقع منه وبالتالي فإنه يقطع علاقة السببية إذا توفى على أثر رفضه للعلاج .

- موقف القضاء المصري:
         على الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري بخصوص معيار علاقة السببية ، فإن أحكام النقض المصري تميل بشكل واضح إلى تبني نظرية السببية الملائمة( ). ويبين ذلك من تعريف محكمة النقض لعلاقة السببية بأنها " علاقة مادية تبدأ بالفعل المتسبب وترتبط من الناحية المعنوية بما يجب عليه أن يتوقعه من النتائج المألوفة لفعله إذا أتاه عمدا أو خروجه فيما يرتكبه بخطئه عن دائرة التبصر بالعواقب العادية لسلوكه والتصون من أن يلحق عمله ضررا بالغير".

         ومن تطبيقات القضاء المصري على توافر علاقة السببية ما يلي :

- تتوافر علاقة السببية بين الضرب العمد والوفاة ولو ساهمت في إحداثها عوامل متنوعة كالضعف الناتج عن الشيخوخة ( ) أو أمراض سابقة لدى المجني عليه.

- تتوافر علاقة السببية بين فعل المتهم ووفاة المجني عليه ولو أهمل هذا الأخير في العلاج أو تراخى فيه  . كما أن علاقة السببية لا تنقطع بتلوث موضع الإصابة بسبب عدم المتابعة الجيدة من الطبيب أو الإهمال من المجني عليه نفسه.

      ومن تطبيقات القضاء المصري على انقطاع علاقة السببية:

- التأخير في إسعاف المجني عليه المتعمد لتجسيم مسئولية الجاني وتسويء مركزه في الدعوى . فقضت محكمة النقض بأنه "إذا كان المجني عليه قد تعمد تسويء مركز المتهم فأهمل قصدا أو كان قد وقع منه خطأ جسيم سوّأ نتيجة الفعل، فعندئذ لا تصح مساءلة المتهم عما وصلت إليه حالة المجني عليه بسبب ذلك". كما قضت المحكمة بأن : " أحكام القانون في تغليط العقوبة على المتهم نتيجة فعلته إنما لوحظ فيها قيام حسن النية لدى المجني عليه ومراعاته في حق نفسه ما يجب على الشخص العادي مراعاته ، فإذا كان المجني عليه قد تعمد تسويء مركز المتهم فأعمل قاصدا أو كان قد وقع منه خطأ جسيم سوّأ نتيجة تلك الفعلة، فعندئذ لا تصح مساءلة المتهم عما وصلت إليه حال المجني عليه بسب ذلك ".


- تأثير مرض المجني عليه على علاقة السببية :
        أصبح من القواعد المقررة أن سبق إصابة المجني عليه بمرض لا يقطع علاقة السببية مادام أن المتهم قد ارتكب السلوك الخاطئ الذي حرك علاقة السببية وتسبب في حدوث النتيجة . فعلى الرغم من أن مرض المجني عليه ساهم في حدوث النتيجة التي ربما لم تكن لتحدث لولا وجود هذا المرض، إلاّ أن ذلك ليس من شأنه أن يقطع علاقة السببية . ويستند القضاء للقول بتوافر علاقة السببية في هذه الحالة إلى أن التعجيل بالوفاة هو بمثابة إحداث لها ؛ فمهما بلغت خطورة المرض، فإن المتهم قد عجّل بفعله وفاة المجني عليه ، ومن ثم فإن ذلك يكفي للقول بقيام علاقة السببية بين فعله وبين تلك الوفاة . يُضاف إلى ذلك أن الأصل هو مسئولية الفاعل عن سلوكه ما لم يتوافر ما يقطع علاقة السببية من سبب أجنبي ، والمرض ليس من قبيل ذلك .

- الخطأ المشترك مع المجني عليه لا يقطع علاقة السببية:
         إذا ارتكب المجني عليه خطأ – كما يحدث كثيرا في حالة القتل الخطأ – فإن هذا الخطأ الأخير لا يقطع علاقة السببية ما دام أنه ليس خطأ مستغرقا لخطأ المتهم .  ويٌقصد بالخطأ المستغرق ذلك الخطأ الجسيم الذي يزيد على خطأ المتهم ويستوعبه ويشكل قوة قاهرة أو حادث مفاجئ من شأنه أن يقطع علاقة السببية . فما دام خطأ المجني عليه من النوع المألوف فهو محتمل ولا يقطع علاقة السببية . من ذلك ما يقوم به كثير من المشاة من عبور الشارع من الأماكن غير المخصصة للمشاة .


- التمسك بانقطاع علاقة السببية من الدفوع الجوهرية:
        إذا تمسك المتهم بانقطاع علاقة السببية ، فإن على المحكمة أن تقسط الدفاع حقه بتحقيق هذا الوجه من أوجه الدفاع .
       فعلى الحكم الذي يقضي بالإدانة عن جريمة القتل أن يبين توافر علاقة السببية بين خطأ المتهم ووفاة المجني عليه ، فإذا لم يبين ذلك ، فإنه يكون مشوبا بعيب القصور في التسبيب . كما أنه يعتوره نفس العيب إذا لم يبين مدى تأثير خطأ المجني عليه على علاقة السببية . لذا قُضي بنقض الحكم الصادر بالإدانة عن جريمة قتل الخطأ على من تسبب بخطئه في موت المجني عليه بخطئه إخلالا بما تفرضه عليه وظيفته وامتناعه عن مساعدة المجني عليه الذي غرق في حمام السباحة دون أن يبين رابطة السببية بين ذلك الخطأ وتلك النتيجة وهي غرق المجني عليه ، ولم يبين أثر خطأ المجني عليه المتمثل في عدم معرفته السباحة في حوض السباحة في غرفه.

- تقدير توافر علاقة السببية من المسائل الموضوعية:

       إن تقدير قيام أو انقطاع علاقة السببية من المسائل الموضوعية التي يترك أمر تقديرها إلى محكمة  الموضوع بغير معقب عليها في ذلك ، مادامت قد أقامت قضاءها على أسباب سائغة في العقل والمنطق ولها أصل ثابت في الأوراق .

----------


## shimaa fadel

ازيك يادكتوره
ياريت حضرتك تعرفينى اذا كانت المحاضره دى خاصه بينا ولا لاء
يعنى نذاكرها مع المحاضه التالته ولا نعمل ايه
اتمنى رد حضرتك

----------


## وكيل نيابة salah

السلام عليكم الاخت شيماء فاضل
المحاضرة دي  للفرقة الثانية من موضوع الركن المادي للجريمة  وهي من صور الركن المادي مع النشاط والنتيجة 
بس 
الدكتورة فوتتهم عشان هما سهلين شوية وان علاقة السببية دي الطلبة تايها فيهم

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> ازيك يادكتوره
> ياريت حضرتك تعرفينى اذا كانت المحاضره دى خاصه بينا ولا لاء
> يعنى نذاكرها مع المحاضه التالته ولا نعمل ايه
> اتمنى رد حضرتك


عزيزتي shimaa
بالنسبة للفرقة الثانية شعبة اللغة الانجليزية فقط عليكم مراجعة المحاضرة الأولى والخاصة 
بمبدأ الشرعية الجنائية وكذلك مراجعة المحاضرة الثانية والثالثة والمتعلقة بسريان قانون العقوبات 
من حيث المكان والزمان 
أما بالنسبة للمحاضرة الخاصة بعلاقة السببية فنحن لم نصل لها بالشرح بعد 
خالص تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## ابو منعم

شكرا  يا  دكتورة

----------


## ابو منعم

الكتاب نازل امتة ممكن تردى

----------


## ابو منعم

سمعت  اتنم  بيا  فى  المدرج

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا يادكتور على اهتمام حضرتك بينا وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> الكتاب نازل امتة ممكن تردى


ردا على سؤالك الكتاب موجود في الكلية منذ أمس الثلاثاء 
خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## Dina amer

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااام

----------


## حمد القعيد

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااام

----------


## umbrella crops

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## umbrella crops

لا إله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مديحة يسرى

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا

----------


## RayanSoft

شكرا كثيرااااااااا على المعلومات الكثيرة التي قمت بادراجها في هذا المنشور على منتدانا العزيز منتدى الدكنورة شيماء عطا الله

----------


## منى مجدى

شكرا للدكتورة

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## الطالبة سلمى

بجد تحفه تسلم ايدك يادكتوره

----------

